# SH-S222 Driver



## StephenR

I have searched using Google for a driver for the above DVD burner with no success. The only references I have found refer to Driver Software detectors that cost money. I've always been able to find drivers online but have failed this time. Even the Samsung site doesn't have a driver that I could find. 

Any ideas?

thanks,

Stephen


----------



## johnb35

You do not need drivers for cd/dvd rom drives.  The operating system installs a generic driver for it.


----------



## m3incorp

Samsungs site has a firmware page that will update your DVD burner...also, it should be either a SH-S222L or SH-S222A. Another place to get updated drivers/firmware is www.cdfreaks.com


----------

